# Boston to DC -- hedgehog-friendly bus or train?



## theshapeofpunktocome (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in school in Providence (Boston area) and live near DC/Baltimore. Thankfully, my parents drove me up to move me in, and a friend is driving me down and back up for Thanksgiving break. But I don't know what I'm doing about Christmas break yet.

I've googled around a lot and haven't found any bus that allows non-service pets on board (I've looked at Greyhound, Peter Pan, Chinatown, Bolt, Megabus...), and I know Amtrak's pet policy is crazy strict. Is there a more obscure bus line I'm missing -- or does anyone have any experience "smuggling" a hedgie on a bus or an Amtrak train?


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't have experience smuggling hedgies, but if gets to be too much bringing your hedgie with you on the train/bus let me know. I am located just outside providence if you'd like to discuss pet sitting!


----------

